# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ako možete pomoć.....

## (maša)

Mamina kolegica sa posla ima kćer kojoj je curica završila u domu u Nazorovoj jer mama nije mgla brinut o njoj (samohrana majka)....sad se već polako snašla  i vratit će joj curicu al joj fale neke stvari a nema novaca da sve kupi.

Ako netko ima kinderbet i madrac (to je najpotrebnije) za poklonit bili bi vam neizmjerno zahvalni.

Dobro će joj doć i robica, kolica, igračke.......curica će 02.07. imat jednu godinu, pa da joj pomognemo da nastavi život u svom domu.

----------


## Slavica

Hej,

imam nesto robice za ovako male, gdje i kako bi se moglo poslati?

Pozdrav, Slavica.

----------


## Slavica

:Embarassed:   A joj, ovo je trebalo PP, slobodno brisite.

----------


## martinaP

Imaš pp.

----------


## anchie76

Selim ovo na "druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji"   :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

Jel ima kakav žiro račun?

Nemam više robice, ali našlo bi se igračaka i drugih potrepština. 
Pošalji njenu adresu (ili svoju) na pp.  :Smile:

----------


## Slavica

Samo mali ispravak radi se o djecacicu, pa ako jos tko ima kaj da se pomogne, bilo bi super.

----------


## (maša)

hvala Slavici, sad tek nala topic jer su ga premjestili.....

radi se o dječaku od 1 godinu (02.07.)

hvala svima koji su se javili   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------

